
Ask HN: Using Google Apps for personal domain - sooperb
I am thinking of using Google Apps for my personal domain. I&#x27;m a bit concerned about privacy issues, but I also enjoy the other services Google provides with its G Apps account.<p>Finally, I&#x27;m concerned Google can basically freeze my account at anytime. Any advice on best options for reliable mail accounts with add-on services, or general best practices for privacy and account recovery?
======
PaulHoule
Fastmail is gr8.

